# fishing sat.



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone goin fishin saturday? I would rather not go alone but I will if I have too..
Deer Creek sounds pretty hot right now but than again never been so wouldnt know wher to go.
but I still might try.. I would love some company


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will let you know later in the week, my wife is pushing me to stay home this weekend with all the storms comming in. Plus my luck has been less than stellar the past couple weeks.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

news says no snow sat. bad luck means you should keep tryin till you get some good luck


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Shoot me a pm with your cell# I will call you friday and could meet you up there if I get the thumbs up...


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm up fir some deer creek and plan on bein there saturday.
Would love to meet some of the forum members.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I may be up there on Saturday. Trying to talk my wife out of going to Boise. I dont know how well that will go because there are some family commitments up there but we will see I am going to work some magic.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was planning on hitting Echo this sat... but maybe ill jet up to Deer Creek after or whenever you guys go!


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Saturday Sounds like it may b ethe only opportunity this weekend. Where on DC does everyone go? Can you take quads out there?


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

doesnt sound like you can take the quads on the DC... 
I think im going to go sat. sounds like by the island is where its at.. dont know where that is but ill find it.
THE MORE THE MERRIER!!!! lets catch some fish..
Ill have my dogs with me a blk lab and a golden retr.
Lets boogie!! --\O -()/-


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Boy I would love to go fishing on Saturday, but Im in the same boat as Orvis.
Ill have to let you know. If its somewhere Like D.C though I might be able to get out for a few hours.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I may hit up DC on friday. Im trying to talk my friends out of going to the berry as I know it will be nothing but slush with all the snow. If I go it will be somewhere around the island. Let us know if you go and we can all fish near each other (i call not by holman, that brought me the skunk at the nelle :wink: just messin with you man, but seriously 8) ) It should be a blast!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If holman doesn't go than you will have some fish to catch, remember he is the pearch master! It is not looking good for me so I hope you guys slay them! Maybe next weekend I can get back out again, although don't be surprised if I show up or talk my wife into getting out.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I am not going to Boise! So most likely I will be up at Deer Creek this Saturday. Fish On.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Lookin forward to meeting whom ever I get to meet on sat. I just wish I could bring my pups...
**** deer creek... :twisted:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry it is a no go for me this weekend. We will have to see what next weekend brings... Look forward to the reports on Monday!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

For me everything is waiting on the weather :?


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

gonna fish some streams around panguitch


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

don't know if this will work, but here is the fishing forecast for Deer Creek.
http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/fishing/14399:21?from=fishing_forecast&dayParam=2


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Golfish said:


> don't know if this will work, but here is the fishing forecast for Deer Creek.
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/fishing/14399:21?from=fishing_forecast&dayParam=2


That is some good info! Thanks for posting! I'll have to add that link to my favorites!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks like a good day to catch some fish!!! all you gota do is dress warm......
DONT BE SCARED!!!!


----------

